# I'm so sad.



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm at home with ill grandparents right now. I'm sucking up as much time as I can to see them because while I'm away for university, I'm not sure how much more time they have left. I also got laid off my job this Christmas break. I got $150 to buy a critter nation for Christmas. I found the only one on Kijiji and haggled the girl to keep it for me and give it to me for $150. I wanted it so badly, the girl emailed me today to say someone else offered her $200. I lost it.

Why can't anything go right for me ???


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

just take a step back and look at the bigger picture. youll see how lucky you are compared to all the **** going on in this world. may help


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah, that all really sucks, I'm sorry..

For the CN though.. it may actually be a good thing. You may find one for cheaper, even though you'll have to wait longer. That happened to me a few times when I was on craig's list. I got something sold out from under me but a few weeks later, I still was looking for it, and one showed up for cheaper and I offered to buy it and I got and was able to save quite a bit of money compared to the original one I wanted and was so disappointed about not getting! It was actually better too!

I hope things turn around better for you soon.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear about your grandparents.. That is always a really tough thing to go through. Just try to make the best of the time you have with them. Spend as much time with them as possible. Let them know how much you love them. I still carry massive regret for not making the best of my time with my grandparents. You don't want that. Love them as much as you can. That is all they want..

Do you want a critter nation only or could you do a ferret nation? Petsmart has them for $105 right now, with $10 off. Comes out to about $140 with shipping. Huge difference from the usual $200-300 most sites offer.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear that, my grandparents unfortunately passed away just in the last few years both of them and it was hard on everyone. Cherish the good memories and I always know you can't say I love you enough. And yes andyurgay is right petsmart has them for $105 right now.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Also whoever offered $200 is overpaying for the critter nation used ferret.com has them usually cheaper brand new.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Take it from an old time haggler if you really want something, negotiate in person and cart off the spoils before someone changes their mind. 99% of the haggling you do on the phone or on line never works out unless you are overpaying or underselling. The buyer needs to see the goods and the seller needs to smell the cash and then you swap and run regardless of which side you are on.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> Take it from an old time haggler if you really want something, negotiate in person and cart off the spoils before someone changes their mind. 99% of the haggling you do on the phone or on line never works out unless you are overpaying or underselling. The buyer needs to see the goods and the seller needs to smell the cash and then you swap and run regardless of which side you are on.


When I sell something, I usually sell it for as cheap as I can manage, so I can count on selling it quickly an count on the amount. I hate it when people bargain for things from craigslist in person ... I'm a broke student, and if you don't want to pay the amount I've asked, you've just wasted my time in finding someone who would  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

BlueCheese said:


> I'm at home with ill grandparents right now. I'm sucking up as much time as I can to see them because while I'm away for university, I'm not sure how much more time they have left. I also got laid off my job this Christmas break. I got $150 to buy a critter nation for Christmas. I found the only one on Kijiji and haggled the girl to keep it for me and give it to me for $150. I wanted it so badly, the girl emailed me today to say someone else offered her $200. I lost it.
> 
> Why can't anything go right for me ???


Sounds like you're goin through something in your life .... I know it sounds cliche , but try to think positively and be thankful for what you have ... For example , you're in university wen others aren't ... Things like that... You will get another job for sure - it sucks I lose one  
If you are continually thinking in this kind of way, there are books to help you think more positively , or even counseling for free at most universities . I'm not saying u have a big problem or something, but learning to think positively can take effort, but can help u sooo much in your life!!! I'm sorry to hear about your grand parents ...
Mine has dementia and the other heart problems, so I understand ... It's so hard.... You caring for them is what matters most.
Anyways, I hope you're feeling better  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> When I sell something, I usually sell it for as cheap as I can manage, so I can count on selling it quickly an count on the amount. I hate it when people bargain for things from craigslist in person ... I'm a broke student, and if you don't want to pay the amount I've asked, you've just wasted my time in finding someone who would
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know what you mean. I'd never insult someone by offering them less, when they already have very reasonable prices. 

As far as finding Critter Nation cages on craigslist. Right now there's not that many available, so people will most likely hold out for the best offer. That is, if someone is trying to offer less than they want. Now the Ferret Nation can be found more easily for a lower price. But Petsmart has a great sale right now. So, that would explain the lower prices on the Ferret Nation. 

I went to ferret.com this morning. The DCN was 169.00. I was going to get one, just to have a spare if I ever needed it. By the time I went to the cart to make my purchase. The price went up to 199.99. I guess the sale was over. LOL. It also changed from 49 dollars and up with 4.99 shipping to 75 dollars and up to get the 4.99 shipping. I guess when going for sales... Timing is everything. LOL.


----------

